# SLO



## DisgustinDustin (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a ride.. Got out in SLO.. Does anyone have a heads up on camp? PM me?


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 28, 2011)

marsh st bridge by the highway exit....a little ways down theres a bridge on the road that crosses the highway heading towards that mall type area(should be a hole in the fence)......behind the water tower across the trax from the amtrak station is a nice lil area to lay out.... across the street from that shopping area is a big park you could probably find a spot to lay out.....thats what i can remember


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks much.. Guess you wouldn't have the long and lad on any of these like SB would ya??


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 28, 2011)

marsh st. br: 35.274686,-120.669665
other br. 35.266961,-120.672433
amtrak: 35.27692,-120.653465
under train trestle: 35.283173,-120.653577
spot by highway: 35.289343,-120.65965
theres hidey holes all over the edges of town
hahaha, damn this is weird


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey, while you're there, I got some tips for you

Find Dumpster, tell him you know Phoenix.
Thursdays there's free food in the park. Ask Dumpster about it.
Food Not Bombs comes out on Sundays
Best places to spange is either the CVS (if the bitch says anything, tell her you're far enough from the cash register, you are within your legal rights) or the highway. Near the Marsh Street Bridge, there's an Army Navy store there. I got some nice gear from there. Its in the direction of the highway exit I'm talking about. Its a walk, but not as far as the drop in they have in town.
There's a shelter in town, which has a limited amount of space! I've seen people not be able to get in

If you REALLY REALLY wanna fuckin walk, there's a supermarket way down the road, there's some houses under construction. I was drunk with some kids one night and we walked like 5 miles to get there. Woke up to workers, but they didn't give a FUCK. One of the kids I was with left a knife and went back for it, and they still didn't give a fuck.

Somebody told me you can make about $200 a day spanging at the Home Depot. You're gonna wanna take a bus there.

And there's a chair under the Marsh Street Bridge. I busted it. There might still be an ammo box under there too. It was mine. And it might have money in it


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks. We are actually camped across from the army navy store. I got some new wigwams there yesterday. Bwomp!!!


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 30, 2011)

the fuck is a wigwam?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 30, 2011)

I think he means a tent


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 30, 2011)

DisgustinDustin said:


> Thanks. We are actually camped across from the army navy store. I got some new wigwams there yesterday. Bwomp!!!


In the trees? Hell yeah, best kept secret spot.


----------



## Fwingnut (Oct 1, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> the fuck is a wigwam?



*Hits you in the head with a stick and yells WAM!*


----------



## Earth (Oct 1, 2011)

tee-pee??


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## DisgustinDustin (Oct 1, 2011)

Ha. Wigwam socks, dudes!!! Check em out.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 1, 2011)

DisgustinDustin said:


> Ha. Wigwam socks, dudes!!! Check em out.


Heh, those things are the shit!


----------

